# Anyone commute on a Scott SUB 10?



## Autospirit (Aug 2, 2005)

How would you describe this bike? It looks like a mix between mountain, cyclocross and road.










I'm in the market for a quick commuter and something I can use for longer rides on weekends if I get the urge. However I still want to be able to have good low speed stability and everyday durability.
I've never owned a road bike (for some reason I seem to be afraid of drop bars). Right now im using my "urban-modified" DeKerf.
This SUB 10 has really caught my eye. A good choice? Or should I just man up and buy a more dedicated road bike that doesn't have so much of an identity crisis?


----------



## stingray4100 (Oct 30, 2007)

*good choice*

I use my Sub 10 for commuting, have added a rack and panniers which mean I can (and have) used it for touring as well. The bike is super stable, stops on a dime and while not roadie light is still light enough for obscene commuting speeds.

I brought the 26" version, but you can get the 700C version as well. The 26" wheels and aluminium frame can make for a bumpy ride sometimes, but it's not too bad, carbon forks help. The riding position is fairly stretched which I like. I am thinking about changing the cassette to an ultegra or similar as this would match the road conditions better, but may need to buy another rear wheel as I still use the mountain setup for towing a kids trailer.

Make sure the bike fits, because it has a proprietary head stem setup which limits the types of stems you can fit.

The good thing with this bike is that you can still tackle gutters like a mountain bike without the fear of destroying something.

Oh and it looks HOT too.


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

stingray4100 said:


> Make sure the bike fits, because it has a proprietary head stem setup which limits the types of stems you can fit.


From someone that used to sell these: The fork is a standard 1 1/8" but has a special shim on the steerer tube and stem that will allow you to slide the stem up and down without having to shift headset spacers (since there are none) or take the top-cap off. Your dealer should have some in different sizes, if not you can order them.

Alternatively, you can just get rid of the stem and shim and use normal headset spacers and stem.

Overall though, the bike is good for tough commuting.


----------

